# Miralax and pregnancy



## stephanie77 (Jul 21, 2007)

I just found out I'm pregnant and i have had a bowel movement...although it was pretty small...I took a dose of miralax today and hope it works but it is classified as a catagory c which means that it does not have any tests done on it or research has not been established. I read somewhere that a woman took it and that she carried her baby to full term and was fine. I am only a couple of weeks pregnant and I dont know if it will harm the baby I hope not...but should I not take it...has anyone pregnant taken this?...it's that I wont be able to talk to an obgyn until 10 weeks and I'm going on a trip and everyone is saying I should ask the other doctor...I'm already in love with my unborn child and dont want to risk it...I hope someone has information...please help?!...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Even if you don' t have an appointment you should probably be able to call in and talk to the nurse there and get some sort of answer.I'm thinking the risk is low because it works by staying in the colon so little or none will get into your blood so that limits the risk.If they don't want you taking that they should have something else to suggest.K.


----------

